# books about rights copyrights, and licensing.



## Charliedelta (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm looking for some material about copyright, licensing, and the such. Basically I would like to read about what I am supposed to give out to clients after a photo shoot (what kind of rights, what kind of license, etc.).

Do you know any good books on this topic? Or maybe a websites?

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sure member KmH will be around soon.  He always has good links for this type of stuff.

In a nutshell (as I understand it).  You, as the photographer, own all the rights to the image from the time you create it.  The client doesn't automatically get any rights to your work, unless you have specified otherwise in a contract.

So what are you supposed to give them?   Whatever the contract states that you will give them (provided they fulfill the contract by paying you).
So what do you put in your contract?  That is the question....and the answer is up to you.  

A common thing to do, is to sell the client a disc of images along with a limited copyright.   You would allow them to make prints (copies) or copy the digital file...but you wouldn't allow them to use the photo as if it were their own (enter it into a contest, for example).  

Something to consider is whether you would want to allow them to post the photos on-line (publish) or not.  These days, it seems a lot more common that people would want to post photos online, as opposed to hanging prints on their wall.  But you may not want to allow them to do that, or maybe you want them to have to pay for the right to do that.  

Another common thing to do, is to just sell them prints.  If you don't give them a copyright release with the print, then they are not allowed to copy (scan, print etc) the image.  Many people do, but mostly (I think) because they don't understand how copyright works.  So you have to educate them.


----------



## KmH (Sep 12, 2013)

Charliedelta said:


> I'm looking for some material about copyright, licensing, and the such. Basically I would like to read about what I am supposed to give out to clients after a photo shoot (what kind of rights, what kind of license, etc.).
> 
> Do you know any good books on this topic? Or maybe a websites?
> 
> Thanks


What kind of photo shoot? Retail (personal use) or commercial (business use)?
If you want to learn about US copyright - U.S. Copyright Office
Register your images!

Copyright is actually a bundle of rights you can license piecemeal.
Another way to think of a use license is as a rental agreement. You rent out only those various portions of your copyright bundle the client needs.

Unfortunately, many commercial clients don't understand use licensing and ask for a lot more than they really need.

Use licensing language will vary by the use type, and other variables like geographic range of the use, time length, media types, number of impressions, and other use licensing considerations.

I'm not aware of any books that sound like what you are asking for.
But, as far as a web sites visit American Society of Media Photographers and on the left click on *Business Resources*.
The ASMP web site has a use license generator and some other great use licensing resources.
Photo Attorney

As far as a book about the legal implications of copyright, licensing, and trademarks see - The Professional Photographer's Legal Handbook


----------

